# What’s this about coconuts?



## Ras (Mar 23, 2018)

Last night, Kyle was on the island and said something about not picking up coconuts immediately and something would happen, but that he couldn?t say anything more. I left some on the ground overnight and there?s no change to the coconuts. Any idea what that?s all about?


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 23, 2018)

Ha! Good question! I did the same thing and after reset the coconut was gone. Nothing happened to it all day.  

I have a very vague memory that it's a callback to something in an older AC game but I might be making that up.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 23, 2018)

NiamhACPC said:


> Ha! Good question! I did the same thing and after reset the coconut was gone. Nothing happened to it all day.
> 
> I have a very vague memory that it's a callback to something in an older AC game but I might be making that up.



I don't think anything happens in Gamecube and I know nothing happens in City Folk.


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 24, 2018)

It's just talking about u can leave them in the ground and nothing will happen they don't go bad...so u can get 2 sets of 3 from every tree...that's true with all the fruit..


----------

